

83 year old nun get's 3 years jail time for breaking into a nuclear power plant  - rjzzleep
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/18/justice/tennessee-nun-sentenced/index.html?hpt=hp_bn1

======
mathattack
I like the idea of 83 year olds doing civil disobedience because they have
nothing to lose. Let them stand beside the 18 year old protesters.

